# "The Gods of Eden"



## JWW427 (Jan 6, 2021)

*"The Gods of Eden"* by William Bramley.

This book was recommended to me by a friend.
I haven't read it yet but I will ASAP.
Its right up the old SH alley.

*Description:*

"Human history is a seemingly endless succession of bloody conflicts and devastating turmoil. Yet, inexplicably, in the light of astonshing intellectual and technological advancement, Man's progress has been halted in one crucial area: he still indulges the primitive beast within and makes war upon his neighbors.

As a result of seven years of intense research, William Bramley has unconvered the sinister thread that links humanity's darkest events -- from the wars of the ancient pharaohs to the assissination of JFK. In this remarkable, shocking and absolutely compelling work, Bramley presents disturbing evidence of an alien presence on Earth -- extraterrestrial visitors who have conspired to dominate Humankind through violence and chaos since the beginning of time...a conspiracy which continues to this very day."

_View: https://www.amazon.com/Gods-Eden-William-Bramley/dp/0380718073_


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 6, 2021)

I've read it years ago, it's a wash-up of the usual conspiracy topics but with some interesting historical angles that were quite unique when the book came out, but all in all the author mostly summarizes research by others, including the book Wallstreet and the Rise of Hitler.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 6, 2021)

Well, thats the kind of pulp fiction I like!
I should not post a book link if I haven't read it.
However, for some it might be a good primer for some topics if its a simplified summary of theories.


----------



## Frodod (Jun 18, 2022)

I recently re-read William Bramley's Gods of Eden book. I read it about 15 years ago and it opened my eyes to many ideas, speculations and connections that I had never heard of.  The book is well written, easy and fun to read. One of the books that has influenced me most. So I came to SH to recommend the book here and found it already here.
In the book Bramley explores what could be steering our world from the unseen. Keep in mind when reading that is was published in 1989. He connects a lot of historical events, especially by connecting people and (their) ideas, religions and philosophies. I really enjoy his train of thought.
Dreamtime stated above 'all in all the author mostly summarizes research by others'. Which to me is exactly why it is such a great book!


----------

